
The FBI used a suspect’s face to unlock his iPhone in Ohio case - CharlesW
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/30/17920798/fbi-child-pornography-iphone-x-suspect-face-id
======
alphabettsy
I think this is one of the reasons Apple added the ability to disable Face ID
by pressing buttons. Maybe law enforcement isn’t the target necessarily, but
same use. [https://www.macworld.com/article/3236793/ios/how-to-
quickly-...](https://www.macworld.com/article/3236793/ios/how-to-quickly-and-
discreetly-disable-face-id-on-the-iphone-x.html)

